# No TV and no Internet makes Toxic go something something



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Well no TV or Net leaves me little to do but play one the computer so here is the results of hours of complete boredom.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Those look great Toxic. I really like the Rampage one.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

great work toxic u have a unique style and i like it a lot


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Great work! I like the Little Evil on the best but they all look cool. Isnt it Carwin though? Not Carwim?


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

its carwin....just a typo easy fix


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Nice job, that leben one is really sweet.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Would be but sice my computer decided to die shortly after I posted these it is the way it is,


----------

